

Show HN: Copy-proof text in CSS and HTML - nbush
http://nbush.github.io/headache/index.html

======
lhorie
This is pretty simple to bypass, e.g. type this in the url:

javascript:d=document.createElement("div");d.innerHTML="<style>span:nth-
child(odd) {display:none;}</style>";document.body.appendChild(d);

~~~
nbush
Nice! That's probably the easiest way. I guess you could scatter the spans a
bit more randomly, but I couldn't find a way around JS completely.

~~~
lhorie
Scattering the spans more wouldn't do much... it's still pretty
straightforward to gather the list of css classes used in the page and just
piece together the innerText of their elements until you see a dictionary word
(or even easier, a space).

In any case, there's always the impossible-to-defend-against attack: just hit
PrintScreen on the keyboard, paste to MS-Paint and run the image through one
of the many OCR websites that you can find via Google. Maybe even run it
through MS-Word's autocorrect after that.

------
X4
"Tired of people stealing your content? Looking to make copying HTML text a
huge pain for your users? Sick and tired of useful, well-made Python scripts?"

I can imply your message, but without saying it, it's not a message! You just
offered a tool that some ass-hats can use to obfuscate their blog. However I
don't fear this, because people know to avoid shit and avoided DRM too. Not
because people care about privacy (see Facebook), but because people hate
getting limited in their abilities on a free and living medium

~~~
nbush
I agree. Therefore, the need for obscurity begets user frustration begets
obscurity. A closed karmic circle.

